# 2-12-08 snow, few pics and a video



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, I finaly remember to grab my camera before I rolled this time... Unfortunatly I forgot to charge it

I did grab a couple pics and a quick video tho. About 4-5" here ontop of the 20" we got last week Wednesday!


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures. We got about an inch of snow, sleet and ice.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice pics and video. Hey when did you get a F350 Dually? Got any pics of that beast? How does she plow?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Jt13speed;515397 said:


> Nice pics and video. Hey when did you get a F350 Dually? Got any pics of that beast? How does she plow?


My buddy and I formed a new company this past fall, its actualy his truck. IMO its way too big to plow with, crew cab long box daully. He manages, but usualy buys a rear bumper every year! I'd also NEVER buy a Ford

Ill grab a couple shots at the shop tomorow if I remember the camera!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. I like the movie too.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pic's. We got about 3 - 4 inches


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ur fog lights were kill in me in the video lastnight all the crazy people's lights were killin me


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmmmm.... That Chevy looks familiar! lol. Nice truck and pics.


----------

